# Black Golden mix at Spalding......



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*will*

WILL IS gorgeous!
I think he might be an Flat Coated Ret.
I emld. [email protected]
and also Atlanta Dog Squad and Adopt a Golden Atlanta.

I really hope that Will can be saved.
I just got an email that Spaulding is no longer gassing-AS OF JULY 1. 

Thousands of Animals Were Drug to Their Deaths and Suffocated in this Gas 
Chamber. 
This Will End Forever July 1st. 

Please call the county manager and ask this chamber be disassembled and 
removed.
Please ask they confirm this gas chamber is sent to the landfill and
destroyed.
We do not want another animal to ever suffer in this chamber. It is time 
a spay and neuter ordinance is implemented in Griffin GA. Speak to the 
county manager about making the changes needed in this county that will curb 
the over population problem. Please continue to rescue from Spalding. 
Animals will still be killed here.

God Rest the Souls of the Animals that Suffered so Horribly in The Gas 
Chamber. God Heal the Souls of the Rescuers that Understand and Feel Their 
Pain. 
Help us find the strength to fight another day for the animals.


(http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTb_wfN...merescue.org/NTRimages/Spaldinggaschamber.jpg) 

(http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTb_wfN...EXP=1243645343/**http://nickoftimerescue.org/)


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Katie "Bird" said:


> Look at this hunk of a fella. And look at those pleading eyes. Please spread the word as this guy will be gassed June 3
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13819761
> 
> ...


 Oh jeez, that makes me so sad.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What sad eyes on a beautiful dog. I hope he finds a good home soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Will*

Bad news from Atlanta Dog Squad they are full.
Got this email from Kelly:

We're full. Please contact other rescues listed on 
petorphans.com


Sincerely,

Kelly
ADS Volunteer


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just e-mailed a rescue group in Florida. She replied and said they will see what they can do. I can't remember what the group was called.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

Thank you so much! Hope they can work fast and contact the shelter and let them know
Do you have the email where she said they will see what they can do.
We can probably find the rescue if we have the email address.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

The e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

can you email Kippenhill again and ask if they can take him?
I just did and perhaps if we both do, it will work.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just e-mailed her again. I hope that helps. I didn't contact anyone else....just her.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It's just so sad. There is listing after listing of kittens, puppies, and adult dogs who will be 'unavailable' after 4:30 today.... After the Boxer's sad story this morning and these poor creatures...
I hope this beautiful boy can be saved, that's one less.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys,
I have emailed the Newfie rescue on this guy to see if they will take him. I will update when I hear. Unfortunately, my computer is going to the doctor today so i maybe without communication but i will try to do everything possible from my Blackberry. Thanks!


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

What happened to the boxer!?!?!?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Will*

I have a FL rescue that would take Will if someone could pull him and foster him until she has room. She has 8 pups now.

*Please email her if you can offer help.*

Patti in FL
[email protected]

My email [email protected]

He dies TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

Katie "Bird" said:


> What happened to the boxer!?!?!?


It's in another thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=58357

So sad


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

*KATIE:

Will 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a FL rescue that would take Will (FLAT COATED RET. OR NEWFIE) if someone could pull him and foster him until she has room. She has 8 pups now.

Please email her if you can offer help.

Patti in FL
[email protected]

My email [email protected]

He dies TOMORROW!!!!


Look at this hunk of a fella. And look at those pleading eyes. Please spread the word as this guy will be gassed June 3 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13819761

or visit site as there are soooo many retrievers here 

http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/*


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

That makes me so sad.. Looking at that website and all the dogs and cats that are unavailable after whatever date.. All the ones dated today are so cute and I wish I could take them all in. I have a thing for Calico and Torti coloured cats and there is two litters with them dated unavailable today! So sad, makes you want to cry.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen. posted on Labs that rescue has been found in FL and that pull & temp foster help is urgently needed NOW. If I hear back I will put them in touch with Patti


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Found the puller, need the foster now. 
Sabrina, Kodahbear on labs can pull him, but NOT foster, even temp.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Kippenhill replied to me and said someone looked at Will's pics and did not think he was a Flattie, so bad news.
Poor guy!!:uhoh:
*
KATHI TUFTS (HALI'S MOM) sent Will out to some people-we are STILL TRYING.*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I could help but have two fosters already.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol:

Thanks I understand, you have your hands full.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news-WILL IS SAFE!!!!!*

Because of Hali's Mom, Kathi, emlg. a bunch of people, one of them just emld me and said that a Flat Coat Rescue might take him or* if not a Toledo, OH rescue will take him, but they didn't have a foster until next Tuesday, so I told her that I would pay for his boarding for a week, so I'm going to paypal this wonderful rescue the money for Will right now.*
HERE IS WILL
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13819761


*This wonderful lady is also going to look into Jake, the one year old Flat Coated Ret. X at 

http://www.athenspets.net/adoptables.html

Age: 1 Year 
Breed: Flat Coated Retriever mix 
Gender: Male 
Impound date: 5/29 
Ledger number: 28319 
Why Choose Me?
Jake is a beautiful dog. He is just gorgeous with a medium- length wavy coat that isn’t too thick or thin and is very shiny. He appears to be either a flat- or wavy- coated retriever, or maybe even a spaniel/lab mix. Jake is fairly well-behaved, though he could use some polishing of his leash manners, like many dogs. He is a medium- sized dog, around the low 40lb range. Jake has a collar on and hopefully his owners will find him in time, but oftentimes dogs even as lovely as Jake aren’t found in time- so don’t hesitate to put an application on this gorgeous dog!

JAKE IS THE FIRST TWO PICS AND WILL IS THE LAST!!!


GOD BLESS RESCUE PE0PLE!!*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I got a reply from [email protected]
Here is what she wrote:

One of our helpers looked at Will and said he did not look like a Flat Coat to her. Unfortunatly we are funded for purebreed rescue and have to be as sure as possible that the dogs we pull are really Flatcoats. But please don't hesitste to get in touch again in the future if you have a dog you think we may be able to help.

Thanks!
Donna


I don't know what the next step should be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn: You did everything right. Kippenhill sent me same msg.
but look at my msg. above your post!

Will will be rescued by another rescue!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Alright, so i didn't read the thread before I POSTED ... sorry,


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*Will may be getting pulled....*

http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/message/1243992338/Will+-+A09-1060
The rescue has alot of FLAT COATED RETRIEVERS

let me know if I am not to post from this site and I will edit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Stephanie:

Is this the msg. on Saving GA Dogs you're taling about?
If it is, Sandy, Spotvolunteer, emld me and I called her and she knows of two rescues interested in him.
I paypalle her money for one wks. boarding since she couldn't find a foster.
sandy is SO SWEET!!


Will - A09-1060
June 2 2009 at 9:25 PM sandy (Login sandywhite)
from IP address 72.241.114.235 


Response to SPALDING dogs, still there for tomorrow. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have rescue for Will: 

Sylvania , OH 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH467.html 


I have temp foster beginning Tuesday June 9, until transport on Sat June 13. I need either temp foster until Tuesday June 9, or boarding. Please send me options ASAP, and what the rescue needs to do to get him out. Also I need exact date of euth for Will. 

Thanks, 
Sandy 
419-867-3951





Did it say where the Flat Coat Rescue was that might pull him?
The FL rescue that I said might take him has not even confirmed so I told a girl named spotvolunteer-think she's on Saving Georgia Dogs to go ahead with the two rescues she thinks will take him.
i offered to paypal money to her rescue for boarding for 7 days for Will in case they can't find a foster.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

yes that is it. Should I edit my post as I dont want ppl to think he is safe when he may not be. 

WHere did you send funds for boarding. I can help as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie

What was your post?

I sent funds to 4 Paws sake in sylvania, OHIO
I sent $50 for a wks. boarding for Will.
Sandy said they will also try to save Jake, Flat Coat, at athenspets.net
in GA so they might need funds for him.
You can email her at:
[email protected]

Receiving Rescue for Will:
4 Paws Sake
Cindy Smith
[email protected]
Sylvania, OH (Toledo)
www.4PawsSake.org

**I will check in am about 6:00 here. Have to go to bed for work.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie Bird*

Katie Bird

Got this msg from Sandy, spotvolunteer RE Will.
I replied to her that you don't want her to think he has a rescue when we never heard back from our rescue.
It's obvious from her msg below that SHE has a rescue that is different one from the one we thought was a possibility.

I found boarding until my temp foster can pick him up next Tues. I will keep you informed. Rescue will fax in paperwork tomorrow morining.

Thanks again!!!
Sandy.

*** Stephanie: If yoou want to paypal money to her rescue -she is going to try to hlep Jake at Athenspets,
then you can do that and pls email her and let her *know who it's for.

You can email her at:
[email protected]

Receiving Rescue for Will:
4 Paws Sake
Cindy Smith
[email protected]
Sylvania, OH (Toledo)
www.4PawsSake.org


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stephanie another msg RE Will and Jake from Sandy of 4Paws Sake*

*Stephanie 

another msg RE Will and Jake from Sandy
[email protected]



If I get a comittment from the rescue for Jake, there is a boarding facility near Athens but there were more expensive. I want to say $15/day. I also have 2 temp fosters in that area, but am not sure if they are available. And I can't remember the one girls name that temp fosters, her email and phone are buried ssomeplace in my emails. 

Flat coat rescue is not taking Will

Don't worry about Will.....4 Paws Sake will not back out. Only way they will not take Will is if somebody gets there 1st and adopts him or rescues him.
Receiving Rescue for Will:
4 Paws Sake
4 Paws Sake
Cindy Smith
[email protected]
Sylvania, OH (Toledo)
www.4PawsSake.org*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*another email from Sandy of 4 Paws Sake*

Got his email from Sandy of 4 Paws Sake this morning:

I just called the shelter, Jake at athenspets.net is NOT scheduled for euth today. They are going to check him around other dogs for me today. He cannot be released until Friday.

Will of Spaulding, is safe and going to 4 Paws Sake rescue!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*News to celebrate*

*NEWS to CELEBRATE:*

*WILL HAS LEFT THE BUILDING!!!
I just heard from Sandy (rescuer) and *a girl named Christine got Will out of the shelter early this am and he is at vet getting vetted.
Will will be in boarding until her Temp Foster picks him up on June 9 and then on June 13 Will will go on transport to the 4Paws Sake Rescue in Sylvania, Ohio.

*Jake at Athens: *Sandy has called the shelter and is trying to get someone to temp test Jake with other dogs-she is still looking for a rescue to commit to him. If anyone can donate it will make Jake more attractive to a rescue, because most rescues cannot afford all of the expenses on their own.

You can email Sandy [email protected] if you want to contribute and ask where you should send your donation.


You can email her at:
[email protected]

Receiving Rescue for Will:
4 Paws Sake
Cindy Smith
[email protected]
Sylvania, OH (Toledo)
www.4PawsSake.org


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is fantastic! I know Sandy and she is wonderful.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*Whooooooo Hoooooooooo!!!!!!*

Oh Karen that is wonderful news! You have worked so hard on this boy and Will is finally getting the forever home he deserves! I am surprised the FCR did not take Will. I am also surprised the Newfie Rescue never got back to me on him either. He looks more Newfie then anything. I will send a donation to 4 Paws sake and Sandy. I may have to break it up over a week long period as hubby is starting to give me the evil eye. I did however mention I might be pulling a dog tomorrow and bringing it home as all the others I committed to got adopted! 
He did not say anything and I got no evil eye so he must be feeling guilty about something. Sweet! That is exactly where I want him

(This was the reason I could pull and transport Will but not keep him with me as I had already commited to a shelter on pulling and rehoming if these guys did not find homes)

I so hope Jake can get rescued as well. I hope and pray his temp test goes well as he looks like a really sweet guy! I am

I am so sorry I have not posted. I have been working on keeping 7 collies at Heard County from getting euthed tomorrow. 
Before that it was 3 labs in AL. Now Gwinett County just got in a truck load of PB Labs. It is just so sad  

But good news is I have hardly seen any Goldens as I have been looking for them as well.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That is wonderful news!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great news for Will, and great work for everyone who worked so hard to save him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful update on will!!*

*WONDERFUL UPDATE ON WILL!!*

KATIE BIRD: when you posted WILL it was the beginning of his rescue.
Tomorrow, June 13th, Will goes on his transport from GA to his rescue called *4 Paws Sake in Toledo, Ohio.*
The girl fostering Will in GA just sent me photos of him.* I'm told they will adopt if you live within a 2 miles radius of Toledo, so I'm posting his pics here.
Who knows-maybe one of you is looking for a sweet, wonderful and GORGEOUS DOG!!!!*


*Receiving Rescue for Will:
4 Paws Sake
Cindy Smith
[email protected]
Sylvania, OH (Toledo)
www.4PawsSake.org*


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Oh Karen look at that HAPPY BOY! 
*He has life back in him you can tell!* He is just beautiful. 

Whoever the sweet soul was that fostered him God Bless you, God Bless you!

*I am so happy for this guy and cant wait to hear when he finally gets his forever home!*

*Thank you so much Karen and everyone else who worked so hard on this guy!* 


*WhooooooHooooooo!!!!!!!*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He looks so happy. This is very exciting!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn:

Thank you so much for your help saving Will!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Will*

Will should be at 4 Paws Sake in Toledo, Ohio, now!!

Yeh!

Thank you all for caring about him and helping save him!!!!


----------

